# Chinese Classics & Translations



## Xue Sheng (Jul 5, 2006)

If anyone is interested in Chinese Philosophy or Classics, I found 
this site that may be of interest. I cannot say whether the 
translations are all good or not, I have not read them all on the 
site and I have not read a few in the list at all.

http://www.afpc.asso.fr/wengu/wg/wengu.php?l=bienvenue

CHINESE CLASSICS & TRANSLATIONS

Shi Jing
The Book of Odes

Lun Yu
The Analects

Daxue
Great Learning

Zhongyong
Doctrine of the Mean

San Zi Jing
Three-characters book

Yi Jing
The Book of Changes

Dao De Jing
The Way and its Power

Tang Shi
300 Tang Poems

Sun Zi
The Art of War

6 Ji
Thirty-Six Strategies


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.  Always interested in other translations.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, Xue!  Nice list.  Cool site!


----------

